# best method for reinstalling all ports



## wonslung (Sep 30, 2009)

i was reading some of the docs today and noticed this section on gcc http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/custom-gcc/article.html


I have a few seedboxes with identical specs, so on the new one i used this method, and it actually does seem to give me a better performance.  I was wondering what the best way to reinstall my ports would be?  is there a problem with just reinstalling them one by one?


thanks for any help


edit

going to try portmaster


----------



## SirDice (Sep 30, 2009)

As I would do it, build all the ports you need on one machine, preferably in a clean jail, creating packages as you go. Mount the package dir or otherwise transfer them to the other machines. Pkg_delete everything and install the packages you've created.

Building everything takes the most time obviously. Removing then installing the pre-build packages shouldn't take more then 30 minutes.


----------



## wonslung (Sep 30, 2009)

is there anywhere i can get a list of ports which won't build with gcc44


----------



## SirDice (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't think a list like that exists. Or perhaps someone here may have made one.

All I can suggest is to build everything in a jail. That way you can't screw up your current (working) install.


----------



## wonslung (Oct 1, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I don't think a list like that exists. Or perhaps someone here may have made one.
> 
> All I can suggest is to build everything in a jail. That way you can't screw up your current (working) install.



yah, that's what i'm going to end up doing.  I just found out the hard way that rtorrent doesn't like gcc44 at all.


----------

